# Hairy Fodder fly



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Found this on another site, and thought i would share it with you.
Everything that i have read about it, it is supposed to be an awsome bass fly.
See what you think.

[URL="http://www.georgiariverfishing.com/phpBB2/viewtopicPHP?t=6094'']http://www.georgiariverfishing.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6094[/URL]

P.S. Not sure why the link wont work, but if you type it in, it works.

GO FIGURE


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

That thing is BIG. What is it imitating? Mouse maybe? Id fish it.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice flies. I got some similar but it different. I wished I had some of those type of hooks though.I will definetly make those when I get back home from Florida. I got a bunch of toad flies made up for Florida salt water. I made one with a rat tail also in black and its look good.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Josh, i believe that it is supposed to be a Crawdad. And from what i have read, it throws good on a fly rod.

Flyfish Dog, those hooks are 60 degree jig hooks.
Both Mustad and Eagle claw make them.
Jannsnetcraft, has both.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea I know ,just haven't got around to order them. May stop at Bass Pro on the way down to Florida.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting that I saw those on another forum and couldn't find the link. I think they would work well at rocky on smallies remind me of a jig and trailer that is used in spin fishing. But I would like to try to tie them smaller which I have found to be kinda clumsy when you wrap the bunny strip, maybe thinner strips 1/16"?
Janus


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Janus said:


> Thanks for posting that I saw those on another forum and couldn't find the link. I think they would work well at rocky on smallies remind me of a jig and trailer that is used in spin fishing. But I would like to try to tie them smaller which I have found to be kinda clumsy when you wrap the bunny strip, maybe thinner strips 1/16"?
> Janus


I have tied some using the regular size strip, and the magnum to. And the best way for me was to lay the strip hide side down, tie in the tip, and every wrap pull the hair to the rear. Try to wrap it on a angel to the front.

But you have to pull the hair back to make it look right.
My first couple, was kind of ugly, but when i figured out what i was doing wrong, it got easier. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds to me you are not using the crosscut rabbit instead of the long zonker strips. There is a big difference in how it goes on.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Sounds to me you are not using the crosscut rabbit instead of the long zonker strips. There is a big difference in how it goes on.


Your right, all i had was the regular strips. But they turned out o.k. i think, havent tried them in the water yet, waiting on the ice to get off the pond.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Get some . Really makes a difference. Its all in the learning process as I went thru the same thing.


----------

